# TT Sold Today - Here's the Replacement



## ttjay (Apr 18, 2007)

Sold my TT this morning so went straight to pick up my new car

Not to everyones taste but I got offered a deal I could not turn down - its a grower :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

hmmm. I'd prefer an Evo if i was buying something like that, but enjoy. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hopefully there are some aftermarket rear lights available that don't look crap?


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

awesome looking motor, should be some real good fun!!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Much improved style than previous models. Looks like a hatch-back though!


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Not to sure on the new ones. I'm not big into the hatchback style. They go like hell though enjoy.


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

looks too much like a focus for my liking


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

what is it?! :wink:


----------



## carlf (Aug 25, 2009)

caney said:


> what is it?!


It's the new model Subaru impreza

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

carlf said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > what is it?!
> ...


 :lol: Yeah Steve dont you know anything :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

P.S. Carl I think it was a joke :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

definately not to everyone tastes, but then the original ones weren't either

i had a think about these, been out in one, good hot hatch with turbo and 4wd


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Chavtastic :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Be prepared to get very well aquainted with your local petrol station :lol:

Nice motor 8)


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

jbell said:


> Be prepared to get very well aquainted with your local petrol station :lol:
> 
> Nice motor 8)


...and police station! :lol:


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

ttjay said:


> its a grower :lol:


As opposed to a shower?


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

No questioning its talent, I like the front but the rear is shocking.... Its those rear lights, Would not say no to one tho.
Enjoy 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I like the colour, hate the rear lights and it needs lowering and spacers 

I bet it shifts like a bastaaad 

Charlie


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

they are certainly thirsty, mine does 20mpg on my daily 60 mile run a mix of m way and A road , if provoked it can empty 1/4 of a tank in 25 miles, see you at Shells summer BBQ

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

